# Last cheese smoke til the fall?



## inkjunkie (May 15, 2015)

Ernestina just informed me that we are down to our last pack of smoked cheese. She will be picking up 2 five pound blocks today. Temperatures are supposed to be in the mid-high 70's all next week...with our Egg sitting in the sun I hope I have not missed my opportunity.  Suppose I could drag my drum into the shade and use that. Couple bricks in the bottom to put the AMNPS in line with the intakes. Even though I have only been smoking cheese for a few months would hate to go without it lol....


----------



## inkjunkie (May 16, 2015)

IMG_4453.JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ May 16, 2015






Nuke some Pecan pellets....cleaned out the BGE













IMG_4456.JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ May 16, 2015






and loaded it up.....













IMG_4458.JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ May 16, 2015


----------



## driedstick (May 19, 2015)

Looks like a good start, how did they turn out, did you get some nice color on them? You will have a nice wait time now 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## inkjunkie (May 23, 2015)

Pepperjack picked up a lot of color. Cheddar got a fair amount as well. We try to let them rest at least 14 days prior to shredding, looks like the first pack will be getting used on Monday...


----------



## b-one (May 23, 2015)

I like the way you stacked it up! How about some after shots?


----------



## briggy (May 24, 2015)

Certainly filled up the BGE!  Like the rack.  I have a couple more weeks waiting on my first cheese.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 24, 2015)

b-one said:


> I like the way you stacked it up! How about some after shots?


Will try to remember when we start using them. I wanted to get 10 pounds in the Egg...




Briggy said:


> Certainly filled up the BGE!  Like the rack.  I have a couple more weeks waiting on my first cheese.


Racks are cookie cooling racks from the Dollar store. Wife has yet to find another rectangular set, only round singles


----------



## dave17a (May 25, 2015)

P


inkjunkie said:


> IMG_4453.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need some after shots. Color is everything.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Waiting on pics


----------



## inkjunkie (May 26, 2015)

dave17a said:


> P
> 
> Need some after shots. Color is everything.
> 
> ...


Will be opening one of them up here soon...will post them then...


----------



## inkjunkie (May 28, 2015)

After a 12 day snooze, vacuum sealed in the fridge. The aroma is fantastic...













14328304948852036482920.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ May 28, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (May 28, 2015)

1432831326415-115759503.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ May 28, 2015





Ready to go


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> After a 12 day snooze, vacuum sealed in the fridge. The aroma is fantastic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some great color!:drool


----------



## driedstick (May 29, 2015)

b-one said:


> That's some great color!









  Nice job, I am taking some with me camping this weekend I have had in fridge since Jan. OH it's going to be good

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## disco (May 30, 2015)

You have to love smoked cheese. Nice smoke.

Disco


----------



## timtimmay (May 30, 2015)

Awesome work!  Don't be afraid to cold smoke all year after the sun goes down;)


----------



## inkjunkie (May 30, 2015)

TimTimmay said:


> Awesome work! Don't be afraid to cold smoke all year after the sun goes down;)


We are staying light until 9 or so. Where my smoking equipment is sitting has very little shade. At 8 p.m. the temperature in the UDS is 120 or so and the Egg is a bit higher. Although with my insomnia problems I suppose cold smoking at 2 a.m. may be possible....lol....


----------



## timtimmay (May 30, 2015)

Little different climate, I think I could cold smoke most nights if we aren't in a heat wave by putting things on at 1030 or so before going to bed.


----------

